# Babys Dont eat a whole lot



## cuppidsarrows (Jan 27, 2010)

As many of you know from the picture section I have 2 baby Deserts. I am a little concerned about them because they dont seems to be eating a whole lot lately. They never really pigged out but they would at least eat some.

They have never really been to active but they still do walk around and bask but when it comes to the food they seem only interested in the flowers. I Used to give them spring mix along with a hibiscus flower and some dandelions and flowers from the yard. They always eat the flowers but hardly touch the greens... Are they spoiled? Is it the weather and they are just not eating alot? Is it something I am doing wrong? 

Please ask any question if you need more information.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 27, 2010)

What are the temperatures in your enclosure? How long are your lights on for?

Danny


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Jan 27, 2010)

The temperatures are 110F in the hottest point and about 73 everywhere else. They have a hide that one sleeps in and it is about 80 during the day and the other sleeps under a fake leaf that is about the same temp.

Also the lights are on about 14hs and off the other 10. There is a ceramic heater that stays on at night and it is about 75F at night where they sleep.


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Feb 4, 2010)

Think we found the problem... I think we had the UVB light too far away and they were not getting the benefits of the simulated sunlight. Moved it so that it is 12" or so to the floor of the habitat and they are active again and eating


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 4, 2010)

That's good to hear...


----------



## jblayza (Feb 4, 2010)

cuppidsarrows said:


> Think we found the problem... I think we had the UVB light too far away and they were not getting the benefits of the simulated sunlight. Moved it so that it is 12" or so to the floor of the habitat and they are active again and eating




How far was it before? I'm just curious to know because of the way it affected their behavior. I'm still learning maself


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Feb 4, 2010)

maybe 18" to 24". I know that on the box it said the effective distance was about 12" but as an engineer i was like "What do they know!" But apparently it DOES make a difference.


----------



## Tom (Feb 4, 2010)

This often happens in the winter time with species that are supposed to hibernate. Even when we keep the lights on 14 hours, their little tortie bodies still know better. I don't worry about it too much, but glad you solved your problem.


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah it has been about a week now and while they are more active, they are still not eating a whole lot. I attribute that to the fact that they are supposed to be hibernating right now but are not being allowed too. 

I am not going to get worried unless it stops going in one side and out the other... thats when I will start to be concerned.


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad you solve the problem and the babies are eating again.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 8, 2010)

I was having the same problem with all my tortoises, then I noticed a large dandelion growing along the road...so later that day I went dandelion collecting, and every single tortoise I have pigged out. They ate and ate and ate...I don't know what that means because I fed them great greens from the store, but they all ate those dandelions even the tiniest tort I have... all ate like pigs...


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah it is almost as if they are holding out for "the good stuff"


----------

